# Refurbished laptops



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

Where can I get a refurbished laptop for under $400?

It's got to have office installed on it and have a wireless card.

My laptop needs to have soldering done for the ac adapter input. Rather get a new laptop than bother repairing old one.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Contact Bob. :thumbsup:


----------



## wolffhomerepair (Jan 27, 2006)

I bought one from Rent a Center. It is one of there used ones they were taking out of circulation. They do offer a warranty for it as well, just in case.


----------



## Susan Betz (Feb 21, 2007)

All the big companies offer refurbished. I don't know what's the better buy, a refurbished expensive computer or an inexpensive new off the shelf. I guess it depends on what you need.


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

www.tigerdirect.com usually has some decent refurbs. Unfortunately there isn't enough price difference between a refurb and a new on IMO to justify it.


----------



## BACKWOODS (Sep 10, 2007)

https://www-132.ibm.com/content/home/store_eppus/en_US/epplogin.html

Last Name BACK
Serial # 403515

Take a look, refurbished IBM's


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

After looking at pricing, I think I'd be better off with spending an extra hundred on a new one from Dell.


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

Dell's Refurbs are fine. Good as new ones.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

MattCoops said:


> After looking at pricing, I think I'd be better off with spending an extra hundred on a new one from Dell.


 
Check out www.tigerdirect.com new, used and refurbished.


----------



## 22rifle (Apr 23, 2008)

MattCoops said:


> After looking at pricing, I think I'd be better off with spending an extra hundred on a new one from Dell.



Just what I was going to tell you.

Hey, I may be needing to refer a tile job in Charlotte soon. Will know on Saturday.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 26, 2008)

I just picked up a brand new one for $385 from Walmart. Just doesnt have office installed yet.


----------



## jcalvin (Feb 1, 2008)

I bought mine off of ebay. Figure on an extra $50 for a battery because they are almost all used up and won't hold a charge. My power adapter eventually burned up from having to keep it plugged in ALL the time. The guy I bought mine from installed the entire Windows XP Office version. I have had good use out of mine and only have around 400 in it.


----------



## SquirrelNmoose (Jan 12, 2008)

Shop around you can get a new one for that price range. A friend just bought a similar model to this at best buy last week for $399. You should be able to find a similar deal if you shop around.
Compaq C700T
You can also check out Dell Outlet


----------



## arturjhawk (Mar 7, 2007)

I wont buy a refurbished laptop ever again.
It's not worth it...
Bought one last week at MicroCenter for $489, brought it home, to find out it has dead pixels 
Ended up buying the same model brand new @ BestBuy for $429.


----------



## seabolt (Feb 2, 2008)

something else to keep in mind - if you come across a good deal and it doesn't have Microsoft Office installed, you can use OpenOffice.

Its a full office suite that you can download for free from and it will open and save Microsoft Office files including .doc, .xls, .ppt, etc. I'm still a few posts away from being able to include URLs, but you can find it by searching for 'OpenOffice'

Another cool thing is that with OpenOffice you can save directly to a PDF file if you ever need to.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I got a refurb Mac power book for 1/2 price. The wierd part is I did some flooring for a guy who is the authorized Mac rep for best buy. He said most of the Macs refurbs are from people who bought them only to realized they had no idea how to use them and brought them back. They all get sent to apple and gone through. Now I just need to get it permantley mounted in the Burban so I can have a mobile office!


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

Drove by Best Buy the other day and happened to pull in and "look".
Ended up walking out with a new laptop.

It didn't have Office installed. Which was one of my requirements, but I had a copy of installation CD. Installed it, and got an error when activating. But a 5 min call to Microsoft and it was activated.

Now I'm hooked up.

Now just need a mobile printer.
Or I could just get a small inkjet and plug it in homeowner's house when needed.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

MattCoops said:


> Drove by Best Buy the other day and happened to pull in and "look".
> Ended up walking out with a new laptop.
> 
> It didn't have Office installed. Which was one of my requirements, but I had a copy of installation CD. Installed it, and got an error when activating. But a 5 min call to Microsoft and it was activated.
> ...


 
I have a hp portable printer cost like 350 new. I hardly use it most customers have me email it to them and they print out the stuff for me I have a wireless data card from sprint.


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

I never email estimates.
I like to sit the customer down and make my presentation and SELL the job.

I'll probably get one of them $80 inkjet jobbies and print right in front of homeowner.


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

Wait 6 more months till November (Black Friday/Thanks Giving), then everything will be 1/2 off... from Ipod to HDTV to computer to laptop to refrigerator, etc.. Why buy in such a hurry impulse... everything electronics/computers (from ChinaIndia) always going down in prices monthly... EXCEPT GAS$ (always UP)! ... The China/India manufacturers *can not IMPORT gas$ to USA*. :thumbup:


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

MattCoops said:


> Drove by Best Buy the other day and happened to pull in and "look".
> Ended up walking out with a new laptop.
> 
> It didn't have Office installed. Which was one of my requirements, but I had a copy of installation CD. Installed it, and got an error when activating. But a 5 min call to Microsoft and it was activated.
> ...


Matt, I use a full size HP cheapo ($80 staples). Just buy a power inverter and plug it in. Mine is wireless but I have not used the feature yet. The cute small ones come with a $$$$ price tag.


----------



## Alta (Apr 3, 2008)

newegg.com
look at gateways


----------

